# pensez-vous qu'il soit / est...? (penser+ indicatif ou subjonctif)



## psycoangel

Bonjour à tous.
J'aimerais savoir si des verbes tels que penser, croire, imaginer, considérer, etc. à la forme interrogative exigent ou pas l'usage du subjonctif dans la proposition subordonnée. Par exemple:

_"Pensez-vous que le coupable *réussisse* à se cacher?"_
_"Pensez-vous que le coupable *reussira/a reussi* à se cacher?" (C'est correct?)_

Merci d'avance!
PS: N'hésitez pas à corriger mes fautes si vous voulez.


----------



## papyzen

Bonsoir,

Les Français eux-mêmes font souvent la confusion, mais il me semble avoir appris que seuls les emplois négatifs de ces verbes impliquent le subjonctif:

_Je ne pense pas que le coupable réussisse à se cacher._

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## josepbadalona

Il me semble avoir appris la même chose, Papyzen !!! Mais tout change ....


----------



## psycoangel

Merci à vous deux de m'avoir lu!
Je me demande cela car dans un pavé de grammaire j'ai trouvé:

_"Croyez-vous qu'il *soit* prêt?"_

_- L'interrogation du verbe "croire" transforme la certitude exprimée par l'indicatif en *possibilité *exprimé par le subjonctif._

Cependant, j'ai parfois lu, par exemple:

_"Pensez-vous qu'il est convenable...?"_

De toute façon, j'aimerais savoir si les prémières phrases que j'ai mises dans le fil de discussion sont correctes, ou si c'est toujours au subjonctif dans les cas des verbes penser ou croire.


----------



## Calamitintin

_"Pensez-vous que le coupable *réussisse* à se cacher?" _
_"Pensez-vous que le coupable *reussira*à se cacher?" _
_"Pensez-vous que le coupable*a reussi*  à se cacher?" _
Je dirais plutôt_ Pensez-vous que le coupable ait réussi à se cacher._
++
Cal


----------



## psycoangel

Très gentil vos réponses.
J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit de l'usage du bon sens et bien sûr de l'intention du emetteur du message.
OK. Hasta otra!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je confirme les réponses précédentes; ces verbes sont suivis du subjonctif ou du futur s'ils sont à la forme négative (toujours) ou à la forme interrogative (le plus souvent): "Croyez-vous qu'il soit vraisemblable ...? " est tout de même plus utilisé et correct que :  "Croyez-vous qu'il est vraisemblable...? ", mais pour l'interrogative on peut rencontrer des exceptions.

Espero ayudarte un poquito.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Tes phrases sont parfaitement correctes.
Que la principale soit interrogative ou négative ne change en rien l'emploi des modes. On emploie le subjonctif ou l'indicatif suivant que le locuteur a ou n'a pas un doute sur la réponse.
Dans le premier cas:* réussisse* la réponse attendue sera plutôt *non.*
Dans *le second* plutôt *oui.*
Réponse qui s'appuie sur la Grammaire Historique du Français (6 vol.) de Nyrop et qui fait toujours autorité en la matière.


----------



## Swordskid

Sé que después de verbos como "penser" o "croire", se usa el indicativo en frases afirmativas:

"Je crois qu'il est là."

Y el subjuntivo en frases negativas:

"Je ne crois pas qu'il soit là."

Pero, ¿qué se utiliza en las frases interrogativas?

"Crois-tu qu'il est/soit là?"

Muchas gracias.


----------



## 0_Christine_0

Bonjour,

En este ejercicio de rellenar huevos, mi primer instinto ha sido conectar la estructura penser que + futuro (indicativo), pero las correcciones sugieren el uso del subjuntivo.

¿Sería incorrecto el uso del futuro, y si ambos son válidos, afecta al significado la elección de uno u otro?

*Vous pensez qu'elle (venir) vienne / viendra ?*

Merci.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Para mí, sólo vale el futuro si la frase es interrogativa, tal y como la has enunciado aquí.

¿Qué correcciones te han hecho que te lleve a pensar que lo correcto sería el subjuntivo?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mederic

0_Christine_0 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En este ejercicio de rellenar huevos, mi primer instinto ha sido conectar la estructura penser que + futuro (indicativo), pero las correcciones sugieren el uso del subjuntivo.
> 
> ¿Sería incorrecto el uso del futuro, y si ambos son válidos, afecta al significado la elección de uno u otro?
> 
> *Vous pensez qu'elle (venir) vienne / viendra ?*
> 
> Merci.


Hola,
Por supuesto que el uso de un tiempo u otro tiene significado: El futuro es correctísimo si se sabe en que momento debería de aparecer. Por ejemplo, un boda : "C'est le mariage de Paul et Camille ce week end. Vous pensez que Sophie viendra?"
En cambio si no se precisa el momento de su llegada o que no tiene importancia en la frase, es preferible el subjuntivo.
"Vous pensez qu'elle vienne un jour nous rendre visite". El acento esta en el hecho que venga, da igual cuando.

En tu ejercicio si no hay más contexto, los 2 valen.

Saludos


----------



## 0_Christine_0

No, no hay contexto, aunque yo personalmente creo que el uso del futuro es más adecuado. Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Paquita

Mederic said:


> "Vous pensez qu'elle vienne un jour nous rendre visite".



Je ne dirais jamais cela !


----------



## Mederic

Paquit& said:


> Je ne dirais jamais cela !


C'est pourtant tout à fait correct.


----------



## puputxo

il y a une règle qui dit que les verbes d'opinion (penser, croire etc ) sont suivis d'un indicatif à la forme affirmative et du subj. à la forme négative. 
c'est à dire:
je pense qu'elle vient/ va venir/ viendra etc 
mais
je ne pense pas qu'elle vienne.
en tout cas c'est la règle que l'on enseigne aux étudiants de FLE.


----------



## Mederic

puputxo said:


> il y a une règle qui dit que les verbes d'opinion (penser, croire etc ) sont suivis d'un indicatif à la forme affirmative et du subj. à la forme négative.
> c'est à dire:
> je pense qu'elle vient/ va venir/ viendra etc
> mais
> je ne pense pas qu'elle vienne.
> en tout cas c'est la règle que l'on enseigne aux étudiants de FLE.


Dans ce cas je te suggère de visiter cette page qui t'expliquera mieux que moi ce sujet délicat (c'est la première page intéressante que j'ai trouvée, mais j'avoue avoir cherché rapidement) :

http://fifracol.perso.sfr.fr/Go/Synth_Gram_Phrase/Completive.htm -> 3/ C. 2ème point

a+


----------



## Paquita

Mederic said:


> , mais j'avoue avoir cherché rapidement) :
> 
> http://fifracol.perso.sfr.fr/Go/Synth_Gram_Phrase/Completive.htm -> 3/ C. 2ème point



Ah oui, beaucoup trop rapidement !!!!!!!!!



> après des verbes (prop. principale) qui peuvent avoir *double valeur* (ex : déclaration _ou_ ordre)
> 
> 
> 
> *Constatation*_Je dis *qu’il viendra*            tout à l’heure._*Ordre*_Je dis *qu’il vienne*            immédiatement._
> 
> 
> à la forme *négative* ou au type *interrogatif*, les verbes qui entraînent l’indicatif peuvent entraîner le subjonctif (le fait dans ce cas n’est pas envisagé dans sa réalité, mais comme une idée, une supposition…)
> 
> 
> 
> _Je ne pense pas *qu’il viendra*._*OU*_Je ne pense pas *qu’il vienne*.__Pensez-vous *qu’il viendra*            ?__Pensez-vous *qu’il vienne* ?_



Dire avec le sens d'ordonner, oui à la très grande rigueur mais la formulation habituelle est je lui dis de +infinitif. Ici, on entend surtout : j'ai dit "qu'il vienne !"
Mais dans la question posée, on utilise penser et pas dire. or penser n'a pas le sens de vouloir. Ou alors il faut une ponctuation adaptée : je pense "qu'il vienne !" avec le sens de je le souhaite, si seulement. Mais c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux.

Et dans le deuxième cas, la phrase est négative ou interrogative, on n'est donc toujours pas dans le cas de la question de départ qui est affirmative.

Je récidive : je ne dirais jamais "je pense qu'il vienne"


----------



## Mederic

Mille excuses Paquita, je n'ai jamais voulu parler de la forme affirmative (la question de départ est interrogative -> post #10), j'ai bêtement oublié le point d'interrogation dans mon exemple de subjonctif post #12 qui a toute son importance:
"Vous pensez qu'elle vienne un jour nous rendre visite*?*".

Désolé pour ce malentendu. Il est évidemment totalement exclu d'employer le subjonctif á la forme affirmative. (Je ne peux malheureusement pas éditer mon post #12).

A+


----------



## Paquita

Mederic said:


> Désolé pour ce malentendu.



 De la discussion jaillit la lumière ! 

Y así los foreros que consulten este hilo tendrán a la vista todo el abanico de posibilidades .....

Creo que más que la ausencia de tu punto de interrogación, lo que me hizo reaccionar fue la ausencia de inversión en la frase de partida.
El subjuntivo "vienne" no pega con la forma coloquial "vous pensez" con sentido interrogativo.


----------



## Mederic

Paquit& said:


> Creo que más que la ausencia de tu punto de interrogación, lo que me hizo reaccionar fue la ausencia de inversión en la frase de partida.


¿La de Christine? En el contexto de un ejercicio escolar, es raro efectivamente. Sin embargo hay de admitir que al hablar no usamos mucho la inversión


----------



## Paquita

Mederic said:


> hay de admitir que al hablar no usamos mucho la inversión



Tout à fait d'accord, c'est pourquoi l'usage somme toute assez recherché du subjonctif me parait ici tout à fait incongru dans cette phrase au style relâché...
A fortiori, comme tu le soulignes, dans un exercice scolaire censé enseigner les bonnes tournures.


----------



## Mederic

Paquit& said:


> Tout à fait d'accord, c'est pourquoi l'usage somme toute assez recherché du subjonctif me parait ici tout à fait incongru dans cette phrase au style relâché...


Paquita, permets-moi d'insister sans vouloir tomber dans la conversation de comptoir, mais je ne crois pas qu'il soit incongru de dire à un ami :
"*Tu penses qu'elle vienne nous voir un jour?*" - style relaché et amical, emploi du subjonctif à mon sens plus approprié qu'un futur, personnellement je l'emploierais naturellement si je penchais plutôt pour le fait qu'elle ne *vienne *pas (pessimiste).
Pour moi un futur traduirait ici l'espoir qu'elle *vienne *effectivement (optimiste).


----------



## sara_90

Buenas noches a tod@s,

He leído en diferentes manuales de enseñanza del francés para extranjeros que con los verbos de opinión hay que utilizar un subjuntivo si la oración es negativa o interrogativa con inversión salvo si la oración es negativa-interrogativa o si hay un futuro / http://research.jyu.fi/grfle/667.html; sin embargo, he encontrado estas oraciones que no confirman la regla. Por más que lo he intentado, no he logrado encontrar una respuesta satisfactoria. ¿ Alguien podría decirme por qué en las siguientes oraciones empleamos un indicativo y no un subjuntivo? Y en la última oración, si hay una negación, ¿por qué se utiliza un subjuntivo? Muchas gracias de antemano:

* *a)*Avez – vou*s l´impression que le monde *va *trop vite ?
b) *Jugez-vous* que cette idée *est *dangereuse ?
c) *Ne *trouvez-vous *pas *scandaleux que un homme sur cinq *meure *de faim ?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Sara_90:

Pues ya que estamos en un foro de traducción, ¿por qué no nos traduces las frases de marras al español? A ver si encuentras alguna diferencia entre ambos idiomas y lo comentamos. 

Gévy


----------



## sara_90

Hola Gévy,

a) ¿Tiene usted la impresión de que el mundo va demasiado deprisa?
b) ¿ Juzga usted que esta idea es peligrosa?
c)¿No considera escandaloso que uno de cada cinco hombres muera de hambre?

Al traducirlas literalmente, no hay ninguna diferencia con respecto al francés ya que en ambas lenguas utilizamos el mismo modo. Salvo ciertas excepciones, yo no veo que existan muchas diferencias entre el uso del subjuntivo en español y en francés; pero todas mis dudas han surgido tras leer la regla de empleo en diferentes manuales (Clé International, Hachette) y en la web (http://research.jyu.fi/grfle/667.html):

"Quand la question est posée par le procédé de l*’inversion**,* le verbe de la complétive objet direct d’un verbe d’opinion ou de sentiment se met au *subjonctif*."
"Après une principale à la forme *interro-négative*, le mode de la complétive *ne change pas*"



Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## Paquita

sara_90 said:


> "Après une principale à la forme *interro-négative*, le mode de la complétive *ne change pas*"


Supongo que te refieres a tu ejemplo: c)*Ne *trouvez-vous *pas *scandaleux que un homme sur cinq *meure *de faim ?

Lo veo así:
1) ne trouvez-vous pas scandaleux tiene en realidad el sentido de "il est scandaleux que... ne trouvez-vous pas?. Detrás de "il est scandaleux que, lo mismo que detrás de "es escandaloso", el subjuntivo es obligatorio
2) En realidad, el sentido es: ¿No le parece escandaloso el hecho de que....? Tanto el hecho de que como le fait que requieren el subjuntivo.
No estamos en presencia de la misma regla

En este ejemplo de tu enlace: "N’as-tu pas l’impression que ce voyage t’a fait du bien ?" no hay el hecho de que ni la impersonal.


----------



## Nanon

Una correccioncita: 


> Ne trouvez-vous pas scandaleux *qu'un* homme sur cinq meure de faim ?


----------



## zouzounaki

On met du subjonctif s'il s'agit d'une inversion du sujet (à la forme interrogative).


----------

